# FELT IA FRD 2014 MODEL - Bike fit question- help please



## 77crew (May 20, 2015)

Hello all,

I have an option on a great deal on one of these bikes.
My problem is I am 5ft9 (172.5cm) (32" inside leg)and the bike available is a size 56.

Any info on whether this bike will be too big for me?

Many thanks

77


----------



## riccardo123 (May 29, 2014)

The sizing chart says you just scrape in, but in my opinion you will find it too big. You don't say how old you are... a stretched bike gets more uncomfortable with age.

The best thing is to get a test ride of any 56cm F series, surely?


----------



## st123 (Nov 8, 2010)

I also have 32 inch inside leg (174cm) and my Felt F-series in size 54 is perfect.

A size 56 f-series would have too much "reach" for me.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

77crew said:


> Hello all,
> I have an option on a great deal on one of these bikes.
> My problem is I am 5ft9 (172.5cm) (32" inside leg)and the bike available is a size 56.
> Any info on whether this bike will be too big for me?
> ...


I think the previous respondents may have missed that you were asking about an IA, not an F-series road bike. At 5'9" you will likely discover that the IA FRD frame is too tall and has too much reach. Your inseam has very little to do with your frame size. Sure there is a general rule of thumb but to be comfortably fit on a bicycle it seldom relies on leg length as a guide.

What bike are you riding now? What is the saddle height, bar drop, saddle nose/BB offset? What do you want to change about your current position? Plotting the fit coordinates you need and overlaying the potential bikes you are interested will yield far more information on what will fit than your height or inseam could.

With that said, on the IA in particular you'll want the _largest frame size_ that can accommodate your racing posture.

-SD


----------



## riccardo123 (May 29, 2014)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I think the previous respondents may have missed that you were asking about an IA, not an F-series road bike.


Guilty as charged, your honour :blush2:


----------



## 77crew (May 20, 2015)

Thank you all, looks like I'm going to have to miss out on the bike  riding a 54" planet X Exocet 2 at the minute which fits me perfectly


----------

